# When you were a kid did you go on vacations with your family or others and where?



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

My family went to some amusement parks and to PA and to fishing spots for the day.  My mom was a girl scout leader and took me on trips with them to Maryland and some other places camping.  I really liked camping outside and sitting by the fire with the smores and singing.  

When I was about 16 I went to Catawba Island in Ohio with my friend and her mom for a week and we did all kinds of things like swimming and boating to the other islands around there.  That's about the extent of the vacations I was on as a kid.

How about you?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 23, 2016)

My parents started coming to the lake where I now live when I was 2 years old. They stayed at a resort with friends,but within a few years they bought property on the lake and my dad built a log cabin. So this was the only place I ever knew as a vacation place. Except when I was 7 and my parents had to drive my sister to college in Los Angeles. We got to go to Disneyland! And again when I was 16 as we had an exchange student who they wanted to show Disneyland. Other than that,it was always the Clear Lake cabin. Amazing that this is where we chose to move when we wanted to leave the San Francisco bay Area 25 years ago. By the time my siblings and I were teenagers,they had to bring us kicking and screaming every weekend lol. My sister just moved here as well. We went to the other side of the lake Saturday to visit the old cabin and were discussing how ironic it is that we chose to move here and love it so much.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My parents started coming to the lake where I now live when I was 2 years old. They stayed at a resort with friends,but within a few years they bought property on the lake and my dad built a log cabin. So this was the only place I ever knew as a vacation place. Except when I was 7 and my parents had to drive my sister to college in Los Angeles. We got to go to Disneyland! And again when I was 16 as we had an exchange student who they wanted to show Disneyland. Other than that,it was always the Clear Lake cabin. Amazing that this is where we chose to move when we wanted to leave the San Francisco bay Area 25 years ago. By the time my siblings and I were teenagers,they had to bring us kicking and screaming every weekend lol. My sister just moved here as well. We went to the other side of the lake Saturday to visit the old cabin and were discussing how ironic it is that we chose to move here and love it so much.


It must be a beautiful place to live now.  Does your family still have the old cabin or does someone else own it?


----------



## Guitarist (May 24, 2016)

We went to Washington DC one summer, saw the sights, also Mount Vernon and Arlington.  To get there we drove up the Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline Drive.  Beautiful countryside and an educational vacation!

We went to St Simons Island one summer, where I rode a horse for the first time. 

We also went to Asheville one year, and two summers we went to a wonderful mountain family camp where you stayed in rustic cottages and ate meals family-style in the main house.  I loved that place!  Up in the mountains out in the country, frogs and toads, a cool swimming pool, a horse, and a lake.  I don't think I wore a pair of shoes from the time I got out of the car there until it was time to get back in to go home.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

We didn't go on any 'proper' vacations as a kid.  Trips to a beach, picnics, or visiting relatives.  I didn't feel deprived as we had lots of great relatives and had lots of fun with cousins, etc.  When we lived in Florida we did day trips to St. Augustine, etc and one overnight trip to Cape Canaveral.  

After I got married my parents could finally afford proper vacations and went on quite a few trips.  I was married with a baby so missed out.  

But I've made up for it in adulthood and still making up for it!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 24, 2016)

From Ohio (all road trips): Two to California, one to Alaska, 3 to northern Ontario (fishing trips), and one to Mammoth Cave, Kentucky.


----------



## debbie in seattle (May 24, 2016)

Yes, Wisconsin.    We had a boat and a tent (then a pick up camper, trailer, etc) and would go to northern Wisconsin to camp, fish, water ski, etc........fond memories.


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2016)

We went to visit our grandparents in Virginia about every year.  Every couple of years, we'd rent a ramshackle cottage at the beach there for a week.  A couple of times each summer, we'd go tent camping, which was heaven for us and hell for my mother.  We older kids would ramble off with Dad for a fun day of hiking, swimming, fishing, etc. and my mother would get to stay back at the campsite with the baby(s), cooking over an open fire, hauling water from the central spigot,  and using a stinky outhouse.  Then she'd get to deal with the aftermath.....cuts, bruises, scratches, bug bites and poison ivy and sleep in a leaky tent (it always rained).   Once, we went on a two-week camping trip to Kentucky, Tennessee and the Smokey Mountains, where it rained EVERY DAMN BLASTED DAY.  

At least when we went to the grandparents, it was a partial rest for my mom.  

And our old car broke down at least once per trip, to add insult to injury.

But, and this is a BIG but, I have nothing but fond memories of those trips.  Everything was an adventure.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> It must be a beautiful place to live now.  Does your family still have the old cabin or does someone else own it?



My parents sold the cabin after they divorced in 1975. The same people that bought it still own it. Oddly enough,they also live here now,but not in the cabin. They live on the other side of the lake,near us. A couple of years ago we went to see it and it had obviously been rented out. It was trashed. Or someone had been squatting-hard to say. No one was living there at that time though. Still looked exactly the same otherwise. But next time we went,they had started a huge remodel but it was "red-tagged". Guess they had "forgotten" to get permits lol. Now the remodel is finished but according to a neighbor whose place my daughter was doing an insurance inspection on,the people very rarely ever come there and never spend the night. Gotta wonder why they even keep it.


----------



## Lon (May 24, 2016)

In 1940 I was six years old and went with mom & dad on a Greyhound Bus from Paterson, New Jersey to Littleton, Colorado to attend my grandparents (mother's side) 50th Wedding Anniversary. It was a round trip. During the WW 2 years we took a number of trips up the Hudson River on a Paddle Wheeler from NYC to Bear Mountain, West Point, Poughkeepsie


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

Starting when I was around 7 or 8 my parents started vacationing at Lake Winnipesaukee in NH.  In the early years we visited a camp and stayed in a tent that held us somewhat comfortably, but after a vicious summer thunderstorm caught my mom holding my infant brother in one arm and the tent pole in another, our camping days were over.  We rented a bungalo, but that was only for a few years before my dad purchased a small lot on the other side of the lake.  He built a summer home there, much of it with his own labor, and we spent the entire summer there.  A great place to spend time, but as I got older it became more boring because it was a bit isolated.  Lots of swimming, sailing, waterskiing and fishing.  There were other families there with kids, so we all had summer friendships.  It was a good time for the most part.


----------



## Falcon (May 24, 2016)

Yes, My wonderful father took us all over the country to see many things that he thought would be beneficial to
our education. I sure miss him.....and Mom too, for that matter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2016)

My family were great ones for picnicking and swimming. We would find a nice spot off the beaten path,spread out our blanket and have lunch. Then we would explore the area or go to one of the many lakes in northern NJ for swimming. I loved it. When I got older we would go to Vermont. My Dad was a nursery man and managed a small nursery his whole life.. In the winter, around the holidays, he and the crew would go to Vermont to cut Christmas trees to bring back to sell. Those were fresh trees!! Not cut months before like they do today. He fell in love with the state and enjoyed seeing it in the summer. Sometimes we would hit New Hampshire or Maine as well. I loved those road trips.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2016)

Lon said:


> In 1940 I was six years old and went with mom & dad on a Greyhound Bus from Paterson, New Jersey to Littleton, Colorado to attend my grandparents (mother's side) 50th Wedding Anniversary. It was a round trip. During the WW 2 years we took a number of trips up the Hudson River on a Paddle Wheeler from NYC to Bear Mountain, West Point, Poughkeepsie


We did that also.Lon, Was it called the circle Line??My Grandfather treated us to that trip on the Hudson for several years.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> We went to Washington DC one summer, saw the sights, also Mount Vernon and Arlington.  To get there we drove up the Blue Ridge Parkway and Skyline Drive.  Beautiful countryside and an educational vacation!
> 
> We went to St Simons Island one summer, where I rode a horse for the first time.
> 
> We also went to Asheville one year, and two summers we went to a wonderful mountain family camp where you stayed in rustic cottages and ate meals family-style in the main house.  I loved that place!  Up in the mountains out in the country, frogs and toads, a cool swimming pool, a horse, and a lake.  I don't think I wore a pair of shoes from the time I got out of the car there until it was time to get back in to go home.


Sounds wonderful.  I had forgotten that I've been to Washington D.C. twice as a kid.  I saw all the sites there too and it really is beautiful there with all the cherry blossoms!!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We didn't go on any 'proper' vacations as a kid.  Trips to a beach, picnics, or visiting relatives.  I didn't feel deprived as we had lots of great relatives and had lots of fun with cousins, etc.  When we lived in Florida we did day trips to St. Augustine, etc and one overnight trip to Cape Canaveral.
> 
> After I got married my parents could finally afford proper vacations and went on quite a few trips.  I was married with a baby so missed out.
> 
> But I've made up for it in adulthood and still making up for it!


I'm glad you had a lot of fun Annie, that's what's most important in my book.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My parents sold the cabin after they divorced in 1975. The same people that bought it still own it. Oddly enough,they also live here now,but not in the cabin. They live on the other side of the lake,near us. A couple of years ago we went to see it and it had obviously been rented out. It was trashed. Or someone had been squatting-hard to say. No one was living there at that time though. Still looked exactly the same otherwise. But next time we went,they had started a huge remodel but it was "red-tagged". Guess they had "forgotten" to get permits lol. Now the remodel is finished but according to a neighbor whose place my daughter was doing an insurance inspection on,the people very rarely ever come there and never spend the night. Gotta wonder why they even keep it.


Yeah, that does make you wonder why they kept it.  My parents divorced too in the 70s.



Lon said:


> In 1940 I was six years old and went with mom & dad on a Greyhound Bus from Paterson, New Jersey to Littleton, Colorado to attend my grandparents (mother's side) 50th Wedding Anniversary. It was a round trip. During the WW 2 years we took a number of trips up the Hudson River on a Paddle Wheeler from NYC to Bear Mountain, West Point, Poughkeepsie


Sounds like a nice time, Lon.



Bobw235 said:


> Starting when I was around 7 or 8 my parents started vacationing at Lake Winnipesaukee in NH.  In the early years we visited a camp and stayed in a tent that held us somewhat comfortably, but after a vicious summer thunderstorm caught my mom holding my infant brother in one arm and the tent pole in another, our camping days were over.  We rented a bungalo, but that was only for a few years before my dad purchased a small lot on the other side of the lake.  He built a summer home there, much of it with his own labor, and we spent the entire summer there.  A great place to spend time, but as I got older it became more boring because it was a bit isolated.  Lots of swimming, sailing, waterskiing and fishing.  There were other families there with kids, so we all had summer friendships.  It was a good time for the most part.


That sounds like a very nice time with all those activities, too, Bob.  I used to love to swim.



Falcon said:


> Yes, My wonderful father took us all over the country to see many things that he thought would be beneficial to
> our education. I sure miss him.....and Mom too, for that matter.


That's great Falcon, it is a good thing to learn new things.  I miss my mom and dad, too.



Ruth n Jersey said:


> My family were great ones for picnicking and swimming. We would find a nice spot off the beaten path,spread out our blanket and have lunch. Then we would explore the area or go to one of the many lakes in northern NJ for swimming. I loved it. When I got older we would go to Vermont. My Dad was a nursery man and managed a small nursery his whole life.. In the winter, around the holidays, he and the crew would go to Vermont to cut Christmas trees to bring back to sell. Those were fresh trees!! Not cut months before like they do today. He fell in love with the state and enjoyed seeing it in the summer. Sometimes we would hit New Hampshire or Maine as well. I loved those road trips.


We used to picnic and swim at a favorite spot, too, Ruth.  Those were good times.  I loved the smell of a fresh cut tree for Christmas!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> From Ohio (all road trips): Two to California, one to Alaska, 3 to northern Ontario (fishing trips), and one to Mammoth Cave, Kentucky.


Wow, those were long road trips.  I don't know how you sat still that long.  Must have taken a lot of stops along the way.  Sounds like real nice places.



debbie in seattle said:


> Yes, Wisconsin.    We had a boat and a tent (then a pick up camper, trailer, etc) and would go to northern Wisconsin to camp, fish, water ski, etc........fond memories.


/Water skiing sounds like fun but I'd be afraid to do it.  Glad you got the chance.  



jujube said:


> We went to visit our grandparents in Virginia about every year.  Every couple of years, we'd rent a ramshackle cottage at the beach there for a week.  A couple of times each summer, we'd go tent camping, which was heaven for us and hell for my mother.  We older kids would ramble off with Dad for a fun day of hiking, swimming, fishing, etc. and my mother would get to stay back at the campsite with the baby(s), cooking over an open fire, hauling water from the central spigot,  and using a stinky outhouse.  Then she'd get to deal with the aftermath.....cuts, bruises, scratches, bug bites and poison ivy and sleep in a leaky tent (it always rained).   Once, we went on a two-week camping trip to Kentucky, Tennessee and the Smokey Mountains, where it rained EVERY DAMN BLASTED DAY.
> 
> At least when we went to the grandparents, it was a partial rest for my mom.
> 
> ...


Yes, everything was an adventure.  I'd forgotten about the outhouse!  Sounds like a real good time for everyone jujube!


----------



## Cookie (May 24, 2016)

Our family didn't do actual vacations but we went for family outings often to the beach or park with big picnic lunches with relatives and friends.  As a teen I took a trip to visit relatives with my sister and cousin which was OK but fun to get away from home and cross the country by train, wooo hooo.  After I left home I traveled around some, visiting friends all over the place and moving to another province.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 24, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Our family didn't do actual vacations but we went for family outings often to the beach or park with big picnic lunches with relatives and friends.  As a teen I took a trip to visit relatives with my sister and cousin which was OK but fun to get away from home and cross the country by train, wooo hooo.  After I left home I traveled around some, visiting friends all over the place and moving to another province.


We didn't actually do vacations either cookie but long days at amusements parks mostly.  Yeah, it's always fun to get away from home.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 20, 2016)

I was very lucky growing up. We lived very close to 5 of my Mother's sisters. On summer vacations for most of my youth we all went to Wildwood,N.J. for the first 2 weeks of July and all my Aunts and their families also went too. We all rented apartments near each other. I spent my time with all my cousins. The Beach,Boardwalk,Ice Cream parlors etc. Those days were wonderful memories.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2016)

We lived in the city and every summer when school was out my father rented a tiny bungalow near the beach so we could be out in nature during the summer heat.  He stayed in the city working, but was with us most weekends and whenever he could get away.  Besides enjoying the beach/ocean with my family, my Dad would also take us out fishing in his small boat.  Good memories there for sure! :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh yes, such happy memories. My parents rented a cabin in Cape Cod every summer. Trees to climb, a swimming lake, tennis courts and a bunch of cats. My classmates went to Seaside...my parents thought the Italians only went there. You can imagine when I married a Sicilian boy years later...


----------



## senile1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Not in my world.


----------



## oldman (Jun 22, 2016)

I always went on vacation with my parents. My dad drove us from PA to CA one time and so when my kids reached their teens, I drove them coast to coast. If you really want to get to know your kids, try taking a 5 day trip cross country and then spend another 5 days driving home. My sister was always allowed to stay home by herself after she hit 14. My dad told me that he would never let me home alone and he was true to his word.  

When my dad drove us, we only went one-way by car and then flew home. That was my very first plane ride and that's when I decided that I should think about becoming a pilot. I was fascinated by the whole plane experience. While in CA, we also flew to Hawaii for 3 days. Then, when my son graduated from high school, he wanted to go to Hawaii for his graduation gift. So, my wife and I accompanied him and his same age cousin. We had a great time, except my nephew would drink us out of every drop of liquid that I would buy in a day's time. I bought two twelve packs of soda and 2-1 gallon bottles of iced tea and it was all gone in two days. I didn't know what was going on, except to think to myself that he is really thirsty. When we returned home, his mom took him to the doctors and that's when he found out that he was diabetic.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 26, 2016)

One summer we went to Canada.  Canada had entered WW2, but the US had not.  I was amazed at the Canadian soldiers in uniforms with kilts.  We went to Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal.  We went to the small town of Temeskaming  (sp) where the only person in town that spoke English was the innkeeper.  In North Bay ON we saw the Dione quintuplets who were the same age as myself.
Another summer we went to the Great Smokey Mountains.  The town of Cherokee is on the Cherokee reservation.  I was about 6 years old and very disappointed  that the Indians didn't look like the ones in the movies.  We went back last summer, beautiful country, nice folks.


----------



## Wandrin (Jul 26, 2016)

When my grandfather retired, we would drive to Florida to visit.  Along the way, I learned a lot about life.  For example, I had to ask my father why there were drinking fountains and restrooms labeled "whites only" and boy did I get in a lot of trouble when I started to drink from the "wrong" fountain.


----------



## BaseballGal (Jul 29, 2016)

We spent two summers at the beach (Long Beach, NY) when I was very young. After we had a car, we took trips from NYC to the mountains and the beach on Sundays. Since our closest friends didn't have a car, we took them along with us, which meant that we had four adults and three or four children packed into a small 1952 Dodge Dart. 

I remember one year we went to Washington, DC with my Dad's cousin and her husband. I remember her husband joking with me and telling me to climb up on Lincoln's lap at his memorial.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 7, 2016)

Gas was rationed during WW2, which eliminated road trips.  My father would save as much gas as he could, and we were able to make a day trip to the beach once in a long while.  On one trip my friend Walter came along.  When we left the beach he accidentally left his shoes behind.  We didn't have enough gas to go back and get them.  Shoes were also rationed.

In 1943 my father didn't register the car,  he put it up on blocks for a year.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Sep 11, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> From Ohio (all road trips): Two to California, one to Alaska, 3 to northern Ontario (fishing trips), and one to Mammoth Cave, Kentucky.



Ahhh, remember the days of road trips?    Nowadays, everyone hops on a plane and misses our beautiful country.   Since my husband has retired we've gotten into road trips again.   We have a blast and have seen so many quirky little things we would of never seen prior.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 23, 2016)

When we went to Australia we went first to Melbourne.  Next we went to Sydney.  I said if we fly it will not look any different than home, lets take the train.  We did and enjoyed the trip.  The other passengers were friendly and we got to see some of the countryside.  Never saw so many sheep in my life.  The small towns had strange to us aboriginal names.


----------

